# Anyone from Milton?



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

I am not from Milton but I do have an obtuse request for anyone who is or lives nearby. If possible could you scan or send me a reciept, it could be from something purchased online (remove your details of course), or from a conventional store. 

The reason for this is because my girlfriend has this weird assignment for an organizational psychology class where they have to work as a group to learn and obtain a huge variety of things/facts. 

The requirement is this: A receipt from a store in Milton

Any help or ideas on how to get this, aside from getting on the 401, are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Dontcha just love wacky assignments? I sure don't miss those days! Heaven forbid the reciept be from Toronto!  

You can try posting on the Kitchner Waterloo (KWAS) there are a few people from Milton there, as well as PNA Aquaria. Wish I could be of more help.


----------



## dr_sudz (Sep 12, 2007)

I use to live in milton (3 months ago), I still go up there to get mail and have a little work there i possibly could get you that if you want. I could have it by saturday night if you want.


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

I think I should be ok, but thanks though. My girlfriend says the prof wants the "original reciept" not a scan so I think we will buy a movie ticket online or something to that effect. Its not a paper copy exactly but its the only one you get therefore it is the original or so I assume.


----------

